# Encouraging dd to drink water



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi.

I'm just after some advice please. My boy/girl twins are 8 months. Dd has never really been into milk, but loves, loves, loves her food! As a result, she's dropped down to only 2 bottles a day, but only taking around 3 oz each time. She gets more milk through food and dairy. However, I can't get her to drink much water, just a couple of sips here and there. I offer it to her quite a lot- with every meal/snack and just on and off. I've tried juice too but it makes no difference. She doesn't appear to be dehydrated and is her normal happy self. I use a sippy cup (free flowing), but I've also tried a cup, bottle, other sippy cups. Any tips?

Thanks in advance.  

Xx


----------



## Kevhub (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi daisymaisy 

It could be she is getting enough fluids via her diet but I would want to know the following

- total amount she is drinking per day 

- is she having wet nappies - how many per day 

- is she gaining or losing weight

- is she hitting her centile chart targets 

- any vomiting / diarrhoea / constipation 

Any concerns I would get her checked over as a safety measure
Best wishes 
Kev


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi kev, thanks for getting back.

She is drinking about 2oz of water and between 5-10oz of milk per day.

I change her happy 5 times a day and they are always wet.

She is gaining wait- around 200g-300g every two weeks. She's gone up a percentile in the last 4 weeks. She was on the 25th now on the 50th.

No vomiting/ diarrhoea/ constapation. 

No concerns. She's her normal happy self. She just doesn't seem to have more than a few sips of water here and there. I would just like her to drink more.

Thanks. Xx


----------



## Kevhub (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi daisymaisy 

This sounds fine. She is having plenty of wet nappies so is getting enough fluids and she appears well from what you are saying 

I would just offer fluids and I'm sure she will drink if she is thirsty but it sounds like you are doing everything right to me 

Any concerns drop me a line

Best wishes 
Kev


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you. 

Xx


----------

